# Fun with corpse abuse



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Man kept father's body hidden in bin 
Tue Nov 7, 10:17 AM ET

A German man delivered his dead father's decaying corpse to a police station Monday saying he had kept the body hidden in a rubbish bin for months for financial reasons, police said.

The 45-year-old arrived at a police station in the western town of Viersen in the early hours of Monday with his father's body in a wheeled rubbish bin, Wolfgang Wiese, a spokesman for Viersen police, told Reuters.

The man told police his father had died in May aged 84. He had kept the death quiet because of financial problems and had hidden the corpse in the garbage container.

"Officers opened the door and he announced his dad was in the container," Wiese said. Police are investigating.


----------

